# How do YOU dress a toddler for winter?



## nyssaneala (Mar 22, 2007)

Our DD was born last winter, and keeping her warm before she was mobile was easier. In the car I used a bundle me on the car seat, she lived in those footsie one-pieces, and I just layered, layered, layered! In the carrier, a blanket over top all those layers seemed to do the trick.

Now, I have an early walker...who LOVES.TO.WALK. She always wants down, inside, outside, wherever. So how do I keep this active munchkin warm when the weather cools down? I've looked at some toddler bunting, the kind that folds over the hands and feet, but there doesn't seem to be any traction when the foot part is folded over. That would be fine for in and out of the car, but what about when we arrive somewhere? Does it just come off for say, library story time, and then all back on again in 30 minutes? (I know...I'm completely clueless, but that sounds like a lot of work every tiem we go somewhere). Should I buy a regular coat, or only something that is one-piece for the whole body?

What about mittens that stay on? I haven't even seen mittens that would fit a one year old (and a small one at that!)

Someone also gave us a Columbia snowsuit. It's great...except I don't know how her hands and feet will stay warm. I know the cold always seems to find it's way into the cracks around the wrists, etc...and I don't want that to happen to her!

Help!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Well my DD was about 14 months last year when winter came and we had a snow suit that she wore in the snow, and we got her these awesome mittens that have long gaiters that go up to the elbow. they are called L-Bows, here's the link. http://www.lbow.com/

We found ours on clearance at One Step Ahead, now since she is little they won't fit all that well, but they will keep her hands warm, and snow will not get up her sleeve. These are the best kids gloves, I am impressed at how well they work, and they can go on either hand.

We outfitted our DD in boots, snowsuit and her gloves for outside winter play. During the trips to town etc..I just dressed her in dresses with leggings and cute warm boots. She also has a nice fleece jacket that is warm and a hat. That's it.

A bunting on a toddler is a nightmare IMO.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We do snowsuits, boots, hats, gloves and scarves for outside play. To go places like shopping or daycare or to someone's house, its usually just a coat and hat. Gloves if we'll be outside.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

The long mittens are fabulous - especially if you find some that will open all the way down to the wrist so you can get the thumb aligned. Boots too that can open up quite a bit make getting them on & off easier.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

It doesnt get snowy wintery cold here - but it does get cold.
The only extra special thing I do...despite having a boy...is...

cotton tights!

Yep....Keeps his legs warm under his trousers! Ands an extra layer to his feet as well because if its that cold, ill add some socks too!

All the boys wear tights in germany you know







(and actually, if you go onto ebay.de - you can get some if they are willing to ship. They are so cool - they come with cars on them, etc! hehe Otherwise I just stick with plain colours, white, navy, black, brown though he does have a pair with glittery stars on them! hehe)

example
example
example
example


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Ds was born in January and walked at 9 months, so when winter came along again, he was definatly wanting to run around.

We did one piece snowsuits with winter boots.
or for warmer wet days, Wool sweater, lined pants and one peice rainsuit on top.
The second one is good if you are going in and out of the car...layers are GREAT!

We made sure we had lots of mittens and I sewed a string on them so they wouldn't get lost.

The bunting thing for toddlers with the feet I always thought were weird for 1year olds, since a lot of them are walking or pulling up. First I find those ones to not be very warm or waterproof and if I were to use them, I'd take off the feet and put on boots.


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

Old navy sells fleece lined jeans, they have been a lifesaver for us. We never found a satisfactory solution to keep little hands warm, everything is either too hard to get on or too restrictive








We also did tights under pants, long socks or baby legs would probably help too. See Kai run has some nice soft soled fur lined boots that are fantastic for winter. The columbia snowsuit actually works quite well over a pair of snow boots it seals up really well. If your daughter is willing mittens would work great under it. I also found that a hat under the hood of her coat was a necessity.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Just dashing from the car inside, I put tights under jeans, a onesie under a long sleeved shirt/sweater (to prevent cold drafts up the back), hat, I hate regular jackets for toddler and never use the puffy ones. My fave are fleece, we use fleece jackets and fleece buntings a lot. All my toddler buntings have leg holes so I put warm boots on the toddler then pull the legs down over the boots. I buy the fleece jackets big so they cover the hands so I don't wrestle with mittens unless we are going outside longer then a couple minutes. Also I have the buntings where you can fold extra fabric over the hands so we'll do that at times.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

When it was very cold last year, I put DS in thermal underwear, then put on corduroy overalls a shirt, sweater, socks and shoes, a wooly hat that I knit and finally a jacket on top. Mittens were an issue, I could not find ones that fit very well, I need to knit him some this year.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Knitted hats and mittens, we did the tight thing as well - really keeps them warm with socks on ontop, snow suit which was super warm and really did the trick - when the snow suit got a bit small I also knitted some leg warmer things to keep him cosy between his boots and the bottom of his snow suit as it tended to ride up a bit with active play!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

It doesn't get that cold here.

We have an all in one fleace suit but that only gets used when we are out playing or for sleeping in when camping. Ours has the fold over feet but I have not used them since DS is walking, he wears socks and boots.

In the car a fleace jacket and a blanket have always been enough.

In the pushchair we have a fleace foot muff and he wears an thick coat. I zip off the front and unzip the coat if we're walking round the supermarket. If he gets out of the pushchair (eg at the library) I take off his coat.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

We never found a satisfactory solution to keep little hands warm, everything is either too hard to get on or too restrictive
We have that problem as well








...he doesnt seem to mind too much though. But simply being that cold in the hands can be rather restrictive as well. I am actually considering getting him some girly (because they dont seem to make them for boys! lol) fingerless mittens becuase they make them small enough and they will keep them warmer than nothing at all...They sell them at a store we have here called Accesorize (its kinda like Clairs) - Got my friends daughter a pair ...they are the smallest ones I have ever seen made and they go up the wrist as well!...now why cant they just make them for boys too?!!! ugh!)


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

when out walking or playing i love the gap warmest down filled winter jackets with snowpants. i never liked the one peice suits because when it is warmer out you will need a jacket for those days.
http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do...scid=580659002

gloves the best ones i find are velcro open ones. if you get longer ones that are just one peice with no thumb hole it is very easy to slip on then put the jacket on and they stay on.
these ones were trickie to get on would try on first but were very warm and couldnt come off.
http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do...185&pid=603974

for walking i would say a waterproof boot but light weight one i used a hightop timberland ones for my son last year they were so warm for him and light weight it was easy for him to walk in.

http://www.timberland.com/product/in...entPage=family
this is this years last years were different but should still be light weight









forgot to add about when you are not walking. just going from car to indoors. i love the sherpa linned jackets. be warned to check not all of them are linned in the arms.

http://www.childrensplace.com/webapp...yName=babyboys


----------

